# Medical Exam



## kdk240 (Nov 7, 2002)

Have a ? I went for a medical exam for my dept as part of getting hired. 
Took a test were they measure the amount of air you can blow out into this tube, and according to a graft on this computer, It tells you where you should rank in terms of age , history ect. They told me I should have done better than what I had but that was it. Does anyone know how much this weighs in on passing or failing the exam? Will this one thing blow my job out for me or what? any help will be grateful. They did tell me at the end that I'm in great health and no problems. how worried should I be about being failed?
p.s. it followed civil cercus guidelines for med exams...


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

I just did my pulmonary function test last Friday for another department. It's a tough test, the three tests have to be within 5% of each other. My output was 91% which was good, but could have been better. My third test was 6.4% three times, kind of a pain. If they told you that you passed then you are all set. The minimum two exams that have to be administered in MA in order to be a PO (municipal) are the Pulmonary Function test and Audiogram. You must pass both of them. Good luck!


----------

